# Smart light bulbs with speaker



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Light bulbs have grown exponentially smarter in recent years. You can dim many of them without installing a dimmer switch in your home. Also, you can even control them when you are not home from anywhere with an internet connection.
If you don't have a speaker in your home, with the help of Smart Bulb you can able to hear your tunes in any room of the house. Smart bulbs with built-in speakers can make it happen.
Believe it or not, you can use smart lighting to improve your sleep. the opposite can also be done in the mornings, and synced to your alarm, by connecting your phone to your lights. Smart Light Bulb with Speaker is good options to buy it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Saw the combo light and speaker at trade shows years ago. 

Apparently they didn't really work very well, and disappeared from the custom electronics market.


----------

